# (After Effects) Geschwindigkeit einer Animation verändern?



## ToboTheRibbler (10. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich bin sozusagen ein Adobe ae Frischling und hab da noch nen paar Probleme, die ich sicher mit eurer Hilfe lösen kann.
Also ich hab da ne Animation nach nem Pfad (Laserschwer soll sich bewegen) aber das bewegt sich ja viel zu laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam.
Wie kann ich die Geschwindigkeit verändern bzw. so verändern das es schneller geht. Wo hab ich inzwischen rausgefunden aber ich blick da nicht durch. Kann mir das mal einer erklären?  

Ich danke  schon mal im voraus  

cya
   euer 
        ToboTheRibbler


----------



## Tim C. (10. Juni 2003)

Schau dir mal mein Videotutorial zu Stop-Keyframes an. Darin siehst du, wie du eine gesamte Animation schneller machen kannst. Aber ist es nicht eigentlich logisch, dass wenn sie schneller sein soll einfach weniger Frames haben darf ?


----------

